# Uber driver clocked at 102 mph in Lakewood — with passenger in the car



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Uber driver clocked at 102 mph in Lakewood — with passenger in the car


An Uber driver has been cited for speeding after Lakewood Police say they clocked him at 102 mph with a passenger in the car.




kdvr.com





by: Evan Kruegel
Posted: Jul 8, 2021 / 09:27 PM MDT / Updated: Jul 8, 2021 / 09:27 PM MDT


LAKEWOOD, Colo. (KDVR) — An Uber driver has been cited for speeding after Lakewood Police say they clocked him at 102 mph with a passenger in the car.
Police say 38-year-old Ousmane Sylla was pulled over Wednesday morning on 6th Avenue near Colorado Mills after a motorcycle officer clocked him speeding.
“As our agent approached, they saw a ride-share sticker on the back, and sure enough, it was someone driving for a ride-share company,” Lakewood Police spokesperson John Romero said. “With a passenger in the back nonetheless, going 102 miles an hour.”
Getting married? New Colorado program could help pay for your wedding 
Romero said Sylla was cited for going 37 mph over the speed limit, a six-point offense. A citation obtained by the An Uber driver has been cited for speeding after Lakewood Police say they clocked him at 102 mph with a passenger in the car. shows Sylla was also cited for no proof of insurance, a four-point violation.


An Uber driver was cited on July 7, 2021, after a Lakewood police officer clocked him driving at 102 mph with a passenger in the car. (KDVR)
Thursday evening, an Uber spokesperson said the company was aware of the incident.

“We launched an investigation as soon as we became aware of the incident and will take appropriate action. Uber takes road safety seriously, and drivers who sign up to use the platform to drive agree to abide by our community guidelines, which requires them to follow all local and state traffic rules,” the spokesperson said.

The spokesperson would not comment on whether the driver is still employed by Uber.

“We’ll handle it on our end. We gave a citation. The courts will handle it on their end. Whatever the company decides to do, that’s on them,” Romero said.

Advocates for safer streets in Denver say the stop is alarming, especially considering more than 200 people have already died in traffic fatalities this year across Colorado.
“There’s just no circumstance in the city where it’s safe to be driving that fast,” said Jill Locantore, with Denver Streets Partnership. “We have become disconnected from that potential tragedy that can result from our behaviors when we’re choosing to drive above the speed limit.”

Calls and emails to Sylla were not immediately returned Thursday. He’s due in court next month.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So he got 10 points from the cops, how many stars did he get from the pax?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax: "I'm late for work, I'll give you $5 if you get me there on time."
Driver: "No problem!"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Who still writes paper tickets? Time to catch up with times Lakewood.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Pax: "I'm late for work, I'll give you $5 if you get me there on time."
> Driver: "No problem!"


As soon as they ask me to drive faster, I will advise them of the speed limit, its automatic 1 star. Then phone call to Uber to never match me with this customer again.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Who still writes paper tickets? Time to catch up with times Lakewood.


Printing is barely legible. Someone, didn't pass stick men drawing class in Junior Kindergarden.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

yeah ill get you there faster mfer lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've gone pretty fast with pax a few times. Once when I picked up gang bangers who were being chased by other gang bangers. I'd like to think the cops would give me a pass for that one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Who still writes paper tickets? Time to catch up with times Lakewood.


Not only that but ... who gets 'a ticket' for 105 mph?
That is reckless driving, and usually results in JAIL.

Forgot though ... cops been cancelled. No laws being enforced. Catch and release.
It's a brave new world.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Not only that but ... who gets 'a ticket' for 105 mph?
> That is reckless driving, and usually results in JAIL.
> 
> Forgot though ... cops been cancelled. No laws being enforced. Catch and release.
> It's a brave new world.


Legally, 105 mph might be reckless, but I personally don't see anything wrong with it on the highway. The speed limit on the highway should be removed like on the Autobahn or how it used to be in Montana. I've driven to my cars' limits which has been in the range of 110-120 mph for the 3 cars I have owned and to me it seems totally safe on the highway. 

There are certain roads already that are posted at 80 mph and the natural flow of traffic on these roads tend to be 90-100 mph.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Legally, 105 mph might be reckless, but I personally don't see anything wrong with it on the highway.


Yea, I think the rule of thumb in Cali is ... double the speed limit is reckless, which is the same charge as DUI. 
I did 110 crossing the San Rafael bridge one Sunday morning. CHP that stopped me actually blew up the engine in his car to catch me. LoL. They took my ass to jail to post bail. I plea bargained it to 90 in a 55 later.


.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In Florida:

If I remember correctly anything over 50 MPH over the posted speed limit is a felony conviction.
30 - 49 over is a misdemeanor
Driving over 100 MPH is a felony regardless of the posted speed limit.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Only 102 mph? Hell he’s got some catching up to do, most the speeders on that stretch are doing 110


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I can’t do anything but the exact speed limit with passengers anymore, had at least two complain when I was doing 3 over. Besides the faster I go the more it costs in fuel and the less minutes I charge for the trip. Why speed? I tell passengers who are in a hurry that I’ll try my best but Uber is monitoring me so I can’t break the law, always works. 102? That’s a deactivation ffs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Uber driver clocked at 102 mph in Lakewood — with passenger in the car
> 
> 
> An Uber driver has been cited for speeding after Lakewood Police say they clocked him at 102 mph with a passenger in the car.
> ...


I thought they " De funded" the police ?

Looting & burning is O.K. !

SPEEDING . . . MAKES THE NEWS !


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tesla is so fast it’s easy to speed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now get out there & arrest some cigarette smokers !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Authority said:


> Tesla is so fast it’s easy to speed.


Someone let me drive their Tesla once and I was getting on an uphill on-ramp to merge onto the highway and I was going 90 mph before I reached the top of the on ramp. The same accelerator input and time on the same on ramp in my daily Uber car I'd be going like 40 mph at that point, struggling to get up to speed to merge with the traffic going 75 mph.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I can’t do anything but the exact speed limit with passengers anymore, had at least two complain when I was doing 3 over. Besides the faster I go the more it costs in fuel and the less minutes I charge for the trip. Why speed? I tell passengers who are in a hurry that I’ll try my best but Uber is monitoring me so I can’t break the law, always works. 102? That’s a deactivation ffs.


Hopefully they never make it automatic deactivation to speed with a pax. I'm pretty sure I'd have died in a hail of bullets if we did not outrun those gang bangers following us. I got to over 90 mph on that trip, maybe 100, and I didn't even get a "we noticed you were speeding" warning around the time of that trip.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Hopefully they never make it automatic deactivation to speed with a pax. I'm pretty sure I'd have died in a hail of bullets if we did not outrun those gang bangers following us. I got to over 90 mph on that trip, maybe 100, and I didn't even get a "we noticed you were speeding" warning around the time of that trip.


It’s an automatic deactivation if your caught going over 20 mph on your next background check from what I hear, I’m not 100% positive but I heard that’s when Uber deactivates you for speeding too fast. Next time kick those gangbangers out and leave them there to be shot, you know they didn’t care about you and only themselves. I wouldn’t drive them anywhere if someone is chasing them. Your life isn’t worth their drama


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> It’s an automatic deactivation if your caught going over 20 mph ...


What about excessive flatulence with pax in car? The odour plus the squeaking sounds are surely a cardinal sin in ridesharing?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about excessive flatulence with pax in car? The odour plus the squeaking sounds are surely a cardinal sin in ridesharing?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Hopefully they never make it automatic deactivation to speed with a pax.


I had a rider tell me he was deactivated from Uber when he drove 100+MPH with passengers.
He didn't get any tickets. The Uber app monitors speed.
He said he got a warning message first, but he continued to speed 100+ and then Uber deactivated him.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I had a rider tell me he was deactivated from Uber when he drove 100+MPH with passengers.
> He didn't get any tickets. The Uber app monitors speed.
> He said he got a warning message first, but he continued to speed 100+ and then Uber deactivated him.


That's good...another one bites the dust. More 1970's taxi fare rates for everyone else.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I thought they " De funded" the police ?
> 
> Looting & burning is O.K. !
> 
> SPEEDING . . . MAKES THE NEWS !


Sure.
Know why?

The people who loot and burn have nothing to lose. If they spend the night in jail ... what have they lost? What do they HAVE to lose? They are, by definition, losers. 
The people who speed ... well, they have something to lose. They actually work for a living, they have a car, a family to support. They have stuff to lose. So, if copper writes a ticket to soccer mom in a hurry, he knows it will get paid - or they'll steal (impound) the car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KevinH said:


> “With a passenger in the back nonetheless, going 102 miles an hour.”


Must be the new UberExpress service.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Pax: "I'm late for work, I'll give you $5 if you get me there on time."
> Driver: "No problem!"


Hey, you also agree to pay any tickets I get, I'd do it. It's not like I don't drive fast when it's just me in the car, you don't get 45 MPGe in a car that's rated 95 MPGe by being a slouch.

I'd cancel the Uber trip though. Don't want them tracking the speed. Cash only.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wasn't me



But could have been .

hit triples five times with clients in the 14


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I think the rule of thumb in Cali is ... double the speed limit is reckless, which is the same charge as DUI.
> I did 110 crossing the San Rafael bridge one Sunday morning. CHP that stopped me actually blew up the engine in his car to catch me. LoL. They took my ass to jail to post bail. I plea bargained it to 90 in a 55 later.
> 
> 
> .


15 mph over the speed limit in Cali is reckless driving.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> 15 mph over the speed limit in Cali is reckless driving.


Really? That's all?
LoL
Hell, that is within the 'normal' range for me. Upper limit, but still ...

It was a long time ago, but when I got arrested for reckless the lawyer made a big deal about "double the speed limit". Dunno, maybe it was an option area where judge could go felony if he wanted but lawyer wanted to get it off of that double area.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Everyone chill out. That stretch of highway is 65. So he was only going 37 over 🙄 😂.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Everyone chill out. That stretch of highway is 65. So he was only going 37 over 🙄 😂.


And you’ve driven that stretch enough to know doing the speed limit makes you a speed bump


----------

